# A few funny pics



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

And this one is just for Sheldon









Charlie


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)




----------



## ttpanos (Nov 8, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------

